

Google censoring results, erases 'No Filter' option - adario

Google now censors what they deem explicit search content. Users are already complaining:<p>https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/L8651GKSwwY<p>Search for a NSFW word on Google &#38; you get filtered results. Go to settings and there's no longer a "no filtering" option. After testing Google's new censored results a bit more, it seems you can get explicit results by entering two word or more phrases. Odd.<p>A Google worker has chimed in on forums indicating that nothing much has changed for those who don't want to use the Safe Search option. But users disagree:<p>http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/websearch/jvjTVorCn2w/rfluxPMSZ1QJ
======
alphast0rm
Google is not really censoring results, they are "now filtering – or
selectively showing – hardcore porn with a bit heavier hand". Here's the full
story on TechCrunch:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/12/fear-not-those-without-
acce...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/12/fear-not-those-without-access-to-
other-avenues-for-internet-porn-google-is-not-really-censoring-results/)

------
ibejoeb
The stuff I'm reading makes it seem like it's just sexual content. Is that
confirmed, or is it inclusive of other explicit material, e.g., gore,
propaganda?

------
thepumpkin1979
mmm, I still see the SafeSearch option, I can disable and get more "explicit"
results though.

~~~
cbs
I don't know if its still common practice there, but Google used to trial new
code by rolling it out to geographically limited audiences.

------
Teapot
Seems Google finally killed the safe=off parameter. I'm confused now. And sad,
because I miss all those _boobs_.

------
cultureulterior
First they came for the torrents, then they came for the boobs...

